# Kawasaki 800 Terex 2014



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I test drove the Terex at UV country and it appeared to be built really well with plenty of storage. Anyone have advice on this UTV would be appreciated. As you might see I am new to the field and looking at them all. Thanks!


----------



## kingfisher_105 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have 2012 T4 and it built very well..check teryx forum and they have a tab just for the T4..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I got your Pm. Yes, Kawasaki has came a long way. Kinda like Hyundai cars, they used to be junk, and not are one of the best in their class. The Trex is well built, strong frames, and strong differentials. Haven't heard anything bad about them. My buddy Rin at Rage Customs has done two customs builds for UVC in Alvin. They are pretty sweet. If Ron says they are well built, Im going with that. He knows his stuff.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

To answer your other question you asked me. Even tho the dealer has the lift, bigger tires, etc installed. And they say you can get a warranty. Most dont honor it because it was sold that way and it gets denied. 

They are all good machines, its just your preference. I personally like Polaris, but they all have their pro's and con's


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Well taken Hotrod! Thank you!


----------

